# Belt diagram for drive belt LT2000 model 247.288843



## Scott Barker (Jun 15, 2018)

Need to put drive belt on LT200 craftsman model 247.288843


----------



## Scott Barker (Jun 15, 2018)

Lt2000


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Scott, Welcome!

Go to the Sears parts direct _https://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/contactus.pd_
website, enter your model number, and click on the "transmission" diagram. The belt routing is illustrated there.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Scott Barker said:


> Need to put drive belt on LT200 craftsman model 247.288843


Should be on the bottom side of the foot rest.


----------

